# Mbuna I.D.



## alip01 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi,

Having looked through the pictures in the profiles and other pictures, I can't decide what some of my Mbuna are, so I thought I'd ask the experts :thumb:

The main one I don't have a clue about are ones like this:
















One is slightly darker than the others.

Then there's these:
















I suspect that they are Lab. Hongi, but I'm not sure. :-?

I'm also just curious to see if I'm right in saying that these are Lab. Mbamba or Cyn. Afra:

























So if you could I.D. them that would be great. 8)

Thanks very much,
Alistair


----------



## a7oneal (Dec 30, 2004)

I want to say the first one looks like a fat elongatus-type and the second one is a Hongi.


----------



## alip01 (Aug 29, 2008)

Right, so the second ones are Lab. Hongi, and the first ones may or may not be P. Elongatus :?

Got any ideas about the third ones?

Thanks for the help so far,
Alistair


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I am thinking too much barring for a L. Mbamba. Theirs stops just past 1/2 way stopping towards the tail... and the fore head is more black than blue.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The first one somewhat resembles a _Met. kingsizei_-type mbuna, but the obesity issue really makes it hard to get an accurate profile.

The last one might be a _C. afra_ species but it is really hard to tell from those photos.

My suggestion, get your fish on a good diet, and get them to lose some weight. Once they are in a more normal figure, get some good side profile shots of the fish in question. And if they are males - a shot with them colored up is helpful.


----------



## alip01 (Aug 29, 2008)

The tank's got a curved front, and so it distorts the fish's sizes slightly. I think that the first one is a bit of a piggy anyway. :roll:

They don't seem to be so fat now, so with the new lights which have made them a bit more colourful I should be able to get some better pictures. The trouble is that they move so quickly :lol:


----------

